# how to freeze bavarian cream ?



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

I have my own bavarian cream recipe and usually I pour it in molds to set and then on the plate.

what if I wanted to freeze them.

I was thinking silicon molds and then take out and thaw. (or cut pvc pipe and line with foil)

how long would that keep (in freezer and after thawing)?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

My initial answer was (in my pastry chef voice) NO YOU CAN NOT FREEZE ZE CREAM!

I stopped and thought about all of the new ingredients and recipes that are changing the rules so went on a search.

Results in a nutshell.... nononono and yes if you freeze it (in a silicone mold) before it is set and thaw in the fridge.

How long?

IDK.

Try and let me know.

mimi


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

of course you can freeze cream.

think icecream. parfait.

so why wouldn't it be possible with bavarian cream...


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Soesje said:


> of course you can freeze cream.
> 
> think icecream. parfait.
> 
> so why wouldn't it be possible with bavarian cream...


Because when it thaws all those ice crystals melt and cause the cream to water down and sometimes, it even curdles.

Been there and done that.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Me too Ross.
I did see a few recipes with added chemicals using unfamiliar (to me anyways) techniques and they claim sucess.
I imagine it could work but to what end?
Is it still the creamy velvety bavarian that I know and love?

mimi


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Forget thawing.  Just serve a frozen souffle.


----------

